# Word for the day  plutocracy



## Josiah (Mar 13, 2015)

plutocracy


plutocracy • \plü-ˈtä-krə-sē\ • noun


: a political system governed by the wealthy people


The word plutocracy has appeared in 16 New York Times articles in the past year.

It strikes me that in this period dominated by the Citizens United Supreme Court decision, the word plutocracy should have appeared many more than 16 times in the NYT.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2015)

"Plutocracy" is Exactly the political system that governs our nation...and most of those around the world.  Big Money dominates most governments, and ours is No Different.  Corporate Globalization is doing a magnificent job of bringing more and more nations under their "umbrella", and if this trend continues for many more decades, we may well see a day when a Global Boardroom dictates policy all over the planet.  

That would perhaps be a Good Thing...as wars among nations would probably be "bad for business"....but it would also signal the day when human labor becomes almost irrelevant.  As it now stands, us 99%r's have little say over what the 1% does.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes....a word that applies equally to Russia and US.....not forgetting us!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 13, 2015)

When I was a kid, I thought it had something to do with Pluto, the Disney dog!

Even though I flunked Latin in high school (twice!!!!), being exposed to the vocabulary has helped tremendously all during my life...as especially when I was learning a "real" foreign language.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, you said you post the words you come across in your everyday..............boy .....I must be a real dummy! Lol Lol of course my brain is mush now .....the older I get the more grey matter disappears.hwell:   Such is life


----------



## Josiah (Mar 13, 2015)

lovemylittleboy said:


> Well, you said you post the words you come across in your everyday..............boy .....I must be a real dummy! Lol Lol of course my brain is mush now .....the older I get the more grey matter disappears.hwell:   Such is life




I understand the mushy brain problem. I'm sure my active vocabulary has decreased in size every year for the past two decades.  I invite you to suggest a word that I will post some day in the near future as the word for the day.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't know any big words like that. When I was young I was good at spelling and English ,,,,hmmm..... lost it all. Even after 33 years in a factory ....haven't heard any like these. Silly huh? But should I come across any I will happy to inform you for your daily word. Thanks! How nice of you.   Till tomorrow have a great evening!


----------

